# going from private into a government medical college



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

in the prospectus, there is a rule regarding candidates who are already studying in a private medical college and are seeking admission in a government medical college.
can somebody please explain what it means.

pg 37 of the prospectus, out of the 5 rules given at the bottom, the first one (a) says:
If a candidate already admitted in any medical/dental institution (public or private) of the country _wishes to get admission in government medical and dental institution of the punjab, he/she will have to surrender his/her previous admission completely_ and will not be entitled to any credit of examinations passed as well as dues paid prior to fresh admission.

the fifth rule (e) states:
Under no circumstances a student will be allowed to rejoin the surrendered course.


so my question is does the candidate surrender his/her admission to the private medical college, whether or not he/she gets into a government medical college _or "only if"_ admitted to a governement medical college.

---
Also, have the seats increased #confused apparently, a notice of pm&dc on the dawn newspaper today does not list the 4 new medical colleges in their list of recognized colleges. #dull


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> in the prospectus, there is a rule regarding candidates who are already studying in a private medical college and are seeking admission in a government medical college.
> can somebody please explain what it means.
> 
> pg 37 of the prospectus, out of the 5 rules given at the bottom, the first one (a) says:
> ...


Your Admission will be surrenderd only incase you got in.
If you can't get in,your previous admission will remain as it is.

And about the colleges,
Thats not a problem,PMDC will recgnize those colleges later(and it won't be much difficult as they are government colleges),Same was the case with Sheikh zayed Medical college Rahim yar Khan.
It was opened in 2003,but was recognized by PMDC in 2007.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

That's a relief. thanks a bunch !


----------



## ridach (Sep 27, 2010)

is it okay if i don't tell them about my admission in a private medical college because i don't want to surrender it if i get into a government college i'm not willing to attend. i mean if i don't get into a government college of my choice, i'd like to continue with the private medical college.so what do i do? is it okay if i don't mention my private admission?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ridach said:


> is it okay if i don't tell them about my admission in a private medical college because i don't want to surrender it if i get into a government college i'm not willing to attend. i mean if i don't get into a government college of my choice, i'd like to continue with the private medical college.so what do i do? is it okay if i don't mention my private admission?


No,your Admission will be cancelled as soon as they came to know that you are already admitted(even if you get into the medical college of your chioce).Because you are already registertd at PMDC as a medical student.
You have to provide the affidavit the you are admitted and is surrendering your previous admission.
But i think that all the admissions are provisional until you submit the dues after the provisional selection list.So if you don't get into the college of your chioce,you can always choose not to submit your dues and you will be fine i guess.
But it would be better to contact the UHS in this regard.


----------



## ridach (Sep 27, 2010)

damn it. the deadline for the payment of fee is tomorrow for the private.if i withdraw it and don't get into a govt college God-forbid,then where the hell am i supposed to go?. but thanks mubashir888, you are real helpful


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

is submitting a character certificate really important ? i'm supposed to get one from the college i am currently attending ?


----------



## shandana nm (Oct 27, 2010)

*Read the forum rules. Posting like this is not allowed. Thanks.
*


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ridach said:


> damn it. the deadline for the payment of fee is tomorrow for the private.if i withdraw it and don't get into a govt college God-forbid,then where the hell am i supposed to go?. but thanks mubashir888, you are real helpful


You are not a medical student Yet#eek ?
Then that condition didn't apply to you.
Its for those who are alreading studying in a medical College(Like in their 2nd year or so)
And since you are getting admission now,you won't be affected.

Either i misunderstood your question or you put your question in a Wrong Manner.


----------



## ridach (Sep 27, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> You are not a medical student Yet#eek ?
> Then that condition didn't apply to you.
> Its for those who are alreading studying in a medical College(Like in their 2nd year or so)
> And since you are getting admission now,you won't be affected.
> ...


phew. thats such a relief.yeah i'm not a medical student yet. and sorry my bad, i didn't make the situation clear in my question.but THANKS a lot.


----------

